# Beibehalten der Rechte



## Brand (9. September 2003)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe einen Linux Recher auf den ich per SAMBA zugreife.
Wenn ich Dateien schreibe möchte sollen die Rechte auf vollzugriff 
für alle Benutzer und Gruppen bleiben.
Wie kann ich das anstellen.
Es läuft eine Application auf einem Windows XP Rechner der 
in dem Verzeichniss Dateien Aktualisieren soll und dafür brauche 
ich auf den Datein vollen zugriff.

Danke


----------



## dfd1 (9. September 2003)

CHMOD 777

Lese-Schreibe-Ausführrechte für Owner, Gruppe und andere.


----------



## Brand (9. September 2003)

Das geht für die Dateien im Verzeichniss die schon da sind aber wenn ich
eine Datei neu erstelle oder ändere habe ich nicht mehr alle Rechte.


----------



## Habenix (9. September 2003)

Hi,
setz die umask entsprechend . Ich weiss aber nicht wo sich diese Option bei samba verbirgt ; einfach mal  man samba oder ein manual durchblättern


Gruß

habenix


----------



## Christian Fein (9. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dfd1 _
> *CHMOD 777
> 
> Lese-Schreibe-Ausführrechte für Owner, Gruppe und andere. *



Sei mir nicht böse, aber das ist ein schlechter ratschlag.

Alles für alle zu öffnen ist ein aushebeln des Sicherheitskonzeptes von unix.

Nein wie Brand schon gesagt gibt es die umask.

Bei Samba sollte aber security = guest 
reichen. 

man umask


----------



## hulmel (9. September 2003)

Ich würde ein "force create mode = 0777" in der Share bevorzugen.


----------

